# how to set kernel environmental variables



## ashwin_karanth (Aug 9, 2010)

how to set kernel environmental variables through command line..


----------



## vermaden (Aug 9, 2010)

In short: sysctl var=value


----------



## camelia (Aug 9, 2010)

via kenv(1), not all tunables have sysctl equivalents


----------

